# muzzleloader pistol



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

does anyone use a muzzleloader pistol for deer hunting.

if so what caliber and bullet and efffectivness thanx :sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I asked the same question here.................

http://forums.gunbroker.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=357050


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

At least .54 caliber for a side arm for a second shot. Might even go a with .58 pistol. For a deer rifle I'd go .54 caliber but that's just me. Slightly more power but still shoots flat. A good general choice for big game too. A .54 pistol would match balls and patches and such for convenience . Ive spent alot of time thinking about this. :beer:


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

oh, and patched roundballs not bullets! I have thought this over again and again.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

This guy sell one. He really knows his stuff too. http://fire-iron.biz/


----------



## coyote run (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes you can easily take a deer, bear or elk with a muzzle loader pistol. I myself have a 14" .54 cal Kahnke pistol. They are made in Minn. and it is a real shooter that is very deadly within proper range. I shoot 310 gr. jacketed sabots with 110 gr of triple 7. The gun shoots straighter than I can because I finally put it in a pistol rest and cut 3" in three shots at 90yds. I had it made to carry for back-up but now its my weapon of choice. Hope I've answered your question.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

There are muzzleloading TC Encores too.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

wait a minute.... may be mistaken on that one.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

No I was right. There is a muzzleloading encore pistol.


----------

